# BC Road Trip



## kwillo (Jan 11, 2013)

I liked it man, pole footage in powder is always epic.


----------



## oldmate (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks mate. Yeah pole footage always looks good.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

I for one absolutely loved that video. Looks like you have been having a hell of alot of fun. I loved the bail at the 3 minute mark because it looks like that person was riding my Pick Your Line and that is exactly what I would have done - bailed! Probably the best video I have seen on here this year. Maybe helps that I am into the India Pale Ale, but only one can, so 2 thumbs up! :bowdown:


----------



## oldmate (Oct 24, 2011)

ARSENALFAN said:


> I for one absolutely loved that video. Looks like you have been having a hell of alot of fun. I loved the bail at the 3 minute mark because it looks like that person was riding my Pick Your Line and that is exactly what I would have done - bailed! Probably the best video I have seen on here this year. Maybe helps that I am into the India Pale Ale, but only one can, so 2 thumbs up! :bowdown:



Ha thanks mate. Yeah we had a great time on that trip. Plenty of stacks just not too many on camera.


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

Cool edit dude. I liked how you were able to capture the vibe of the trip very well by including a ton a short clips. It was a good representation of all the kinds of terrain and conditions you rode. Your vid really tells a story, which these types of videos dont always to. You mixed it up really well and kept me interested. I liked how you included a bunch of travel/scenic/artistic shots(some of them were really pretty) but didnt use them as bland filler. They broke up the riding footage nicely. But if you think that the song has been done to death, why not use a different one to set yours apart from the masses?

These kinds of edits are usually pretty boring so I dont watch more than a few seconds of them but yours was enjoyable. Good work!


----------



## oldmate (Oct 24, 2011)

mhaas said:


> Cool edit dude. I liked how you were able to capture the vibe of the trip very well by including a ton a short clips. It was a good representation of all the kinds of terrain and conditions you rode. Your vid really tells a story, which these types of videos dont always to. You mixed it up really well and kept me interested. I liked how you included a bunch of travel/scenic/artistic shots(some of them were really pretty) but didnt use them as bland filler. They broke up the riding footage nicely. But if you think that the song has been done to death, why not use a different one to set yours apart from the masses?
> 
> These kinds of edits are usually pretty boring so I dont watch more than a few seconds of them but yours was enjoyable. Good work!


Cheers for your feedback.

I dunno, i just thought the song would fit really well with the vid i wanted to do. It was that or dubstep lol.


----------



## Snow4me (Jan 22, 2013)

Nice! I want to do a BC road trip!


----------

